# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wind (Hilversum)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wind

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk De Egelantier, Hilversum

Adres: Egelantierstraat 194-C, Hilversum

Website: http://www.huisartsenpraktijkdeegela...wartsonline.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wind*

----------

